# Animal similes/Similitudini bestiali



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> Similarmente (per non essere fuori tema, eek!) esiste in italiano un modo di dire come quello inglese "pazzo come una volpe"?
> Una persona normale, ma che si comporta in modo folle per motivi reconditi.


 


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Nooo, in Italia le volpi sono tutte 'furbe', Tim! Si dice *furbo* come una volpe.


 


			
				TimLA said:
			
		

> Eccoci!!!
> Anche in inglese sono furbe - quindi è una traduzione letterale...
> interessante.


 
Dal succitato thread lo stimolo a verificare quante similitudini esistono in italiano in cui si definisce un aspetto della personalità umana con una caratteristica da noi attribuita a un animale.
Per esempio, oltre a 'furbo come una volpe' e 'matto come un cavallo', abbiamo 'fedele come un cane', 'affamato come un lupo', 'testardo come un mulo' o 'stupida come un'oca'.

In Italian we have a lot of similes to define a trait of human nature referring to a characteristic we impute to some animal, and in English?


----------



## infinite sadness

Ubriaco come una scimmia.


----------



## irene.acler

Leggero come una farfalla.


----------



## ElaineG

I think that one thread will do nicely.  I am merging them here so that speakers of both languages can participate.


----------



## Necsus

ElaineG said:
			
		

> I think that one thread will do nicely. I am merging them here so that speakers of both languages can participate.


Okay, mod!  (anche se non tutti coloro che possono contribuire a SI partecipano a IE...)


----------



## ElaineG

Necsus said:


> Okay, mod!  (anche se non tutti coloro che possono contribuire a SI partecipano a IE...)


 
Questo è colpa loro!


----------



## fox71

Trombare come un antilope


----------



## SPQR

Crazy like a fox
Memory like an elephant
Slippery as a fish
Slippery as a bucket of eels in olive oil (che pertinente!)
Quiet as a churchmouse
Mad as a hornet
Blind as a bat
Happy as a pig in feces (toned down, l'ho fatto più accettabile)
Has sex like a rabbit (toned down, l'ho fatto più accettabile)
Eyes like an eagle
Strong as an ox
...like a rabid dog
Big as a bear
...like a wild hog that's found an acorn

Sono millioni e sono MOLTO regionale...


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:
			
		

> Ubriaco come una scimmia.


E dove si procurano la materia prima per ubriacarsi, le scimmie?


			
				fox71 said:
			
		

> Trombare come un antilope


Io sapevo che era una prerogativa dei conigli e dei ricci (questione spinosa)!


----------



## fox71

In effetti è una similitudine piuttosto nuova... Si vede che ultimamente le antilopi si son date da fare...


----------



## urizon9

Muto come un pesce,nudo come un verme,piangere come un vitello,mangiare come un maiale;uccellino


----------



## SPQR

Anche ho trovato 2 o 3 in italiano...

piangere *come un* vitello tagliato
furbi come una *volpe (già fatto)*
*secci come un acciuga (magre)*
*…fare la lucertola.*
*…equiparati ad un coniglio.*
*…oca giuliva*
*…una gatta morta.*
*...come mosche bianche (raro)*
*…dei pecorini (probabilmente uguale in tutte lingue)*
*…come un orso (poco socievole)*


----------



## Necsus

Queste sono le versioni italiane che conosco...


			
				SPQR said:
			
		

> Crazy like a fox - *matto* come un cavallo/furbo come una *volpe*
> Memory like an elephant - avere una *memoria* da *elefante*
> Slippery as a fish - muto come un *pesce*
> Slippery as a bucket of eels in olive oil (che pertinente!) - sfuggente come un *anguilla*
> Quiet as a churchmouse ---
> Mad as a hornet ---
> Blind as a bat - *cieco* come una talpa
> Happy as a pig in feces (toned down, l'ho fatto più accettabile) ---
> Has sex like a rabbit (toned down, l'ho fatto più accettabile) - *scopare* come un riccio/*coniglio*
> Eyes like an eagle - avere una *vista* *d'aquila*/*occhio* di lince
> Strong as an ox - *forte* come un *toro*
> ...like a rabid dog ---
> Big as a bear - scontroso come un *orso*
> ...like a wild hog that's found an acorn ---
> 
> Sono millioni e sono MOLTO regionale...


----------



## Victoria32

infinite sadness said:


> Ubriaco come una scimmia.


Here we say as drunk as a skunk, or as 'pissed as a newt' = Ubracio come una salamandra'...


Crazy like a fox, (and of course as cunning as a fox) 
Quiet as a  mouse
As poor as a church mouse (living in a church, the only thing is has to eat is candle wax) 
and these are the only ones I can think of right now...

Vicky


----------



## Necsus

SPQR said:
			
		

> Ne ho trovati anche 2 o 3 in italiano...
> 
> piangere *come un* vitello tagliato - (cry like a baby) noo... non c'è bisogno di tagliare il vitello per farlo piangere, quella è la *vite*!
> furbi come una *volpe (già fatto)*
> *secco come un acciuga (magro) **-* (thin as a rake ?)
> *…fare la lucertola **- *???
> *…equiparati ad un coniglio **-* ???
> *…oca giuliva - *stupida come un'oca
> *…una gatta morta **- *fare la gattamorta (to act slyly)
> *...essere una mosca bianca (raro)* - (to be a black dahlia ?)
> *…dei pecorini (probabilmente uguale in tutte lingue)** -* ???
> *scontroso come un orso (poco socievole)* - (to be asocial)


----------



## Necsus

Victoria32 said:
			
		

> Here we say as drunk as a skunk, or as 'pissed as a newt' = Ubriaco come una salamandra'...


Hi, Vicky.
I suppose is a question of assonance, because the skunks have the same problem that the monkeys/apes have: where can they find the alcool ?
About the _newt_, I really don't know...


----------



## _forumuser_

Essere/sentirsi come un leone in gabbia = to be/feel like a caged lion
Incazzato come un'ape/iena/biscia = mad (angry) like a bee/hyena/???


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

sano come un pesce
lavorare come un mulo
prendere il sole come una lucertola
avere un cervello da gallina
prolifico come un coniglio (sì, è una variazione a "tr***a come un coniglio  )
fastidioso come una mosca
agile come un gatto
avere una vista da aquila
piangere lacrime da coccodrillo (questa non c'entra molto...)

essere un'oca (una ragazza stupida)
essere un pollo (una persona ingenua)
essere un maiale (una persona sporca o maniaca)
essere un asino (una persona ignorante)
essere un elefante (grasso oppure goffo nei movimenti)
essere una iena (uhm... infido? subdolo? acido?)
essere un'aquila (una persona a cui non sfugge niente)
essere un orso (burbero, solitario)
essere un coniglio (pauroso, pavido)
essere un toro (forte, coraggioso)

...e per finire la migliore: rompiballe come un caimano in calore con le mestruazioni! (decisamente slang  )

Ne esistono molte altre ovviamente...


----------



## Necsus

E ancora:
essere lento come una lumaca (slowcoach); 
essere vanitoso come un pavone (to show off).


----------



## pizzi

piangere *come un* vitello tagliato - (cry like a baby) noo... non c'è bisogno di tagliare il vitello per farlo piangere, quella è la *vite*!  

Necsus, il vitello tagliato l'ho sentito usare anch'io, e da più di una persona... forse sta seguendo la stessa genesi del _tremar le vene ai polsi... _


----------



## confusion

pizzi said:


> piangere *come un* vitello tagliato - (cry like a baby) noo... non c'è bisogno di tagliare il vitello per farlo piangere, quella è la *vite*!
> 
> Necsus, il vitello tagliato l'ho sentito usare anch'io, e da più di una persona... forse sta seguendo la stessa genesi del _tremar le vene ai polsi... _


 

Per favore, spiegami questa cosa del "far tremare la vene ai polsi" che non la so.


----------



## Necsus

pizzi said:
			
		

> piangere *come un* vitello tagliato - (cry like a baby) noo... non c'è bisogno di tagliare il vitello per farlo piangere, quella è la *vite*!
> 
> Necsus, il vitello tagliato l'ho sentito usare anch'io, e da più di una persona... forse sta seguendo la stessa genesi del _tremar le vene ai polsi... _


Be', io per fortuna il vitello l'ho sentito tagliare solo parlando di preparazioni in cucina..! Il modo di dire è sicuramente 'piangere come una vite tagliata' (dopo la potatura), oppure 'piangere come un vitello', evidentemente qualcuno ha pensato bene di fondere le due locuzioni e, come spesso succede in italiano, l'errore ha trovato terreno fertile in cui attecchire. Un po' cruenta, come versione...


----------



## Victoria32

Necsus said:


> Hi, Vicky.
> I suppose is a question of assonance, because the skunks have the same problem that the monkeys/apes have: where can they find the alcool ?
> About the _newt_, I really don't know...


Yes, indeed! (In fact, newts are comparatively rare here... which reminds me of a related thread of expressions indicating drunkenness...)

Vicky


----------



## infinite sadness

Necsus said:


> E dove si procurano la materia prima per ubriacarsi, le scimmie?


Questo non lo so, ma ti posso assicurare che dalle mie parti è una frase molto comune per definire una persona ubriaca.


----------



## Victoria32

Nicholas the Italian said:


> sano come un pesce
> lavorare come un mulo
> prendere il sole come una lucertola
> avere un cervello da gallina
> prolifico come un coniglio (sì, è una variazione a "tr***a come un coniglio  )
> fastidioso come una mosca
> agile come un gatto
> avere una vista da aquila
> piangere lacrime da coccodrillo (questa non c'entra molto...)
> 
> essere un'oca (una ragazza stupida)
> essere un pollo (una persona ingenua)
> essere un maiale (una persona sporca o maniaca)
> essere un asino (una persona ignorante)
> essere un elefante (grasso oppure goffo nei movimenti)
> essere una iena (uhm... infido? subdolo? acido?)
> essere un'aquila (una persona a cui non sfugge niente)
> essere un orso (burbero, solitario)
> essere un coniglio (pauroso, pavido)
> essere un toro (forte, coraggioso)
> 
> ...e per finire la migliore: rompiballe come un caimano in calore con le mestruazioni! (decisamente slang  )
> 
> Ne esistono molte altre ovviamente...


My mother used to talk about "crying crocodile tears", meaning to appear to be upset, clearly being hypocritical... that shows that saying to be widespread. 

The sexual proclivities of rabbits are also known worldwide it would seem.

Vicky


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Victoria32 said:


> The sexual proclivities of rabbits are also known worldwide it would seem.


Fu**ing rabbits...  

Ricco come Paperone, sfigato come Paperino (o Willy il Coyote) e fortunato come Gastone contano?  
(They're Scrooge McDuck, Donald Duck, Willy Coyote and Gladstone Gander, if you didn't know.)


----------



## Necsus

Nicholas the Italian said:
			
		

> Fu**ing rabbits...
> 
> Ricco come Paperone, sfigato come Paperino (o Willy il Coyote) e fortunato come Gastone contano?


Direi proprio di no...  

Ancora:
essere bagnato come un pulcino;
esere sano come un pesce (oltre che _muto_, già citato);
cantare come un usignolo.


----------



## pizzi

confusion said:


> Per favore, spiegami questa cosa del "far tremare la vene ai polsi" che non la so.


 
Nel primo canto dell'Inferno, trovi questa terzina:

Vedi la bestia per cu'io mi volsi;
aiutami da lei, famoso saggio,
ch'ella mi _fa tremar le vene *e i* polsi._

_Far tremare le vene *ai *polsi_ è diventato un modo corrente di dire (penso che nessuno risalga a Dante, intanto che cita ignaro...).

Per altre bestie, dopo una pizza con olive e acciughe ho sentito usare spesso *tazzare come un'oca*, nel senso di bere grandi quantità (tazze) d'acqua.


----------



## infinite sadness

Dormire come un ghiro.
Raro come un panda.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Strafogarsi come un maiale
Essere nudo come un verme


----------



## Victoria32

infinite sadness said:


> Dormire come un ghiro.
> Raro come un panda.


Like the dormouse in Alice in Wonderland!? 

Vicky


----------



## Shy1986

Versare lacrime di coccodrillo ----> crying crocodile tears
Dormire come un ghiro


----------



## SPQR

Victoria32 said:


> Like the dormouse in Alice in Wonderland!?
> 
> Vicky


 
Yes.
Apparently the Ghiro hibernates like bears, thus the simile.

Edit: Wiki info


----------



## Shy1986

pizzi said:


> Per altre bestie, dopo una pizza con olive e acciughe ho sentito usare spesso *tazzare come un'oca*, nel senso di bere grandi quantità (tazze) d'acqua.


 
Io conosco "starnazzare come un'oca" nel senso di urlare in modo fastidioso come le oche

Poi c'è "solo come un cane" o "infuriato come un bufalo"


----------



## Necsus

Victoria32 said:
			
		

> Like the dormouse in Alice in Wonderland!?
> Vicky


 
Sì, almeno in Italia, il ghiro è l'animale più dormiglione per antonomasia..! 
Dimenticavo che, con riferimento all'intensa attività sessuale, oltre al riccio uno dei campioni dei modi di dire è il mandrillo!


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Vitello tagliato, no, mai sentito. Però noi usiamo: "piangere come un vitello orfano", che ha molto senso .


----------



## Necsus

Fare (come) lo struzzo [to play ostrich] = ignorare un problema sperando che si risolva da solo o che vi provveda qualcun altro.
Nasce dalla credenza che lo struzzo nasconda la testa sotto terra in caso di pericolo, ma in realtà questo fatto non sembrerebbe avere alcun fondamento.


----------



## tericcia

E' un rospo! = He's a toad!
E' brutto come un rospo!
If someone is a very ugly person!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Avaro/misero come un pidocchio.


----------



## plabrocca

Necsus said:


> E dove si procurano la materia prima per ubriacarsi, le scimmie?



Monkey bars.

Questo scherzo va in inglese, ma in italiano, non so.


----------



## Necsus

plabrocca said:


> Monkey bars.
> 
> Questo scherzo va in inglese, ma in italiano, non so.


Immagino che non siano dei bar frequentati da scimmie, vero?


----------



## papi

Ironico:
'Avere la grazia di un elefante (in un negozio di cristalli)' = 'to be graceful as an elephant (in a shop of chrystal glasses)' ..._???_

Ciao,

Laura


----------



## hannah sue

Ho pensato di rianimare questo bellissimo thread con la mia ultima scoperta...

suscitare un *vespaio* = to stir up a *hornet*'s nest


----------



## Murphy

papi said:


> Ironico:
> 'Avere la grazia di un elefante (in un negozio di cristalli)' = 'to be graceful as an elephant (in a shop of chrystal glasses)' ..._???_
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Laura


..like a bull in a china shop.


----------



## saltapicchio

Essere un camaleonte (to be a chameleon) = un trasformista (è un'accezione negativa), i think "all-changing" in english.

In italiano esiste anche l'aggettivo "camaleontico" per indicare una persona mutevole, che si presta facilmente a compromessi pur di adattarsi a nuove situazioni.

Tipico: un politico camaleontico (chissà perchè me ne vengono in mente a decine...  ).


----------



## london calling

As mad as a March hare
As savage as a tiger
As busy as a bee
As slippery as an eel
As stubborn as a mule
As strong as an ox
As sick as a dog
As fat as a pig........


Jo


----------



## giginho

Possibile che nessuno abbia inserito:

Agile come una gazzella
brutto come uno scorfano

Vi lascio con questo proverbio torinese in tema di similitudini:

Sta meglio un ratto fra le unghie di un gatto che un uomo in mano ad un avvocato (in dialetto fa rima)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

"vispo come un grillo": "as lively as a cricket"   
"lento come un bradipo": "as slow as a sloth" ... per esagerare dico anche "come un bradipo che cammina all'indietro" (... as a sloth walking backwards")


----------

